
Top Security, Technology, and Business Books of 2019 - OODAsix
https://www.oodaloop.com/archive/2019/12/02/top-10-security-technology-and-business-books-of-2019/
======
OODAsix
Compiled from over 100 books read in 2019, "Cult of the Dead Cow" takes the
top pick for this year. Other cybersecurity picks include "Sandworm", "The
Hunt for Leroux", and science fiction book "Stealing Worlds".

------
vmurthy
Adding AI Super powers[0] to my reading list

[0] : [https://amzn.to/37TmtXC](https://amzn.to/37TmtXC) (Maybe a referral
link. I copy-pasted from the website)

------
diehunde
Thanks! Just when I was looking for new stuff to read.

